# Libby's second agility trial!



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Today was Libby's second official AAC trial! This one was indoors at the same facility we train at. I was sooo nervous because we were competing against and being judged by our instructors and peers.

Things went SOOO well for us! Our first run was Starters Jumpers. We Q'd and finished First in our height!! This was our second Jumpers Q so we're now on to Advanced!



Our next run was Starters Snooker. We Q'd and came in Second!



Our last run was Starters Gamblers. The run didn't go exactly to plan, but she did all of the mini gambles as well as the final gamble, and we ended up with enough points and under time, so we Q'd and came in 4th!!



Here she is with her ribbons!










Sawyer came along as well. He was SUCH a great pup - he slept in his crate most of the time.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Qwesome!!!! Congrats, very nice runs, you must be so proud


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

I heart Libby  
You guys did AWESOME...and in her ribbon pic she has the most gorgeous face. Congrats!!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

You guys looked great -- congratulations!!!


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Way to go! You guys looked great together. I heart Libby too.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Yah, I am still pretty thrilled! Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey are you going to any of the trials this winter at the Dome (MorningStar) in Kingston? The March trial will hopefully be Who's first offical trial and I will be there with students in January.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm actually considering doing the November dome trial.


----------

